# M-Edge owners - help before I buy



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

The M-Edge Executive looks like really nice leather and you can buy a nice little integrated LED light to go with it. But, it doesn't have the pillow-type pad that protects the screen like the original cover so something could get in there and scratch the screen - especially when I throw it in my backpack. I'm also concerned that its flap will get in the way of holding it. For those who use this case - what about these issues? Also, how about that little illuminator LED light that integrates into the case? Is it bright enough, and how long does it last?

Thanks in advance for feedback...


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't have the light, but I have a red leather M-edge case.  It's held up well for several months now, with the exception of the slot you put the tab in.  The leather and lining in the slot came apart, making it almost impossible to insert the tab.  I need to glue it, but keep forgetting.  (And it's a delicate piece of glue work.)

The tab doesn't get in the way when reading.  I just fold the tab back and then fold the cover back over it.

Sharyn


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I loved my Executive Leather case from M-Edge for my K1.  So much so that I've ordered the exact same case for my K2.

The slot for the light is VERY convenient.  Some people don't like the lack of flexibility in the light, and others find it works just fine (I'm of the latter variety).  A workaround is to just flip the light upside down in the slot when you go to read.  I love not having to carry around a loose reading light.  I've found that the light will last about 3-4 weeks for me, but YMMV depending on how much you read at night.

The flap doesn't get in the way of either holding it or reading the Kindle for me as I tend to hold the Kindle one handed - either by the bottom right or bottom left side.  Some people prefer to tuck the flap behind the Kindle when reading and then pull it out to close the case.

Some people don't like the thickness or the stiffness of the spine when you fold it back.  However, I tend to like a bit of girth to prevent hand cramps and have trained the stiffness out of the spine by gently folding it over my index fingers when I first open it ever time (it forms a very nice rolled spine very quickly).


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I also have the Executive K1 case and really love having the integrated light.  The leather is very nice, but it is thick when you fold it back to read.  That is why I bought the Executive Platform for my K2-I like that it folds over flat, but I will still be able to use the light w/it.  We just got back from a week's vacation in the Bahamas and I read everynight for at least an hour, not to mention during layovers etc. The light was great, didn't notice any dimming or at all.  I did take a spare battery, but didn't need it.  And they are inexpensive anyway, you can get a double pack at Walmart for under $2.
Ruby


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone think that the lack of the pillow-type pad that's on the original case causes any danger of the screen being scratched? I often put the K1 into my backpack which could have various gristly things in it - could they work their way into space between M-Edge cover and K1 screen?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

skanter said:


> Does anyone think that the lack of the pillow-type pad that's on the original case causes any danger of the screen being scratched? I often put the K1 into my backpack which could have various gristly things in it - could they work their way into space between M-Edge cover and K1 screen?


Sorry, forgot to say in my other post that I put the whole thing into a Belkin Mini Laptop bag, that way nothing can get inside the cover to scratch the screen.
Ruby


----------



## bailey (Feb 12, 2009)

I didn't buy the light, but I did get the leather executive M-edge. It's a very soft pebbled leather, (mine is black). I insert the flap back into the slot because I fold the cover all the way behind when I read. I don't have any trouble with the flap, and I kind of slide my hand between the back and the folded back front cover while reading. I have not had any trouble folding my case all the way back. I guess it has gotten a bit easier, but I didn't notice any severe stiffness from day one.
As far as the little 'pillow' in the original cover, my m-edge folds down pretty snug when closed. I'm sure something could get between the cover and the screen, but in my case I do not believe the original cover and that little pillow offers any more protection from something working its way in. That being said, I did recently buy a used Kindle, so the original cover isn't new and the m-edge cover is. I'm not sure what kind of difference time will make. Still, I do know my new case fits nice and snug. I haven't had any trouble with anything coming unstitched or unglued. Again, mine is probably only a month old, if that, so time may make a difference.  The case came with a foam piece inside the cover, I think you could use that for extra protection in your backpack if you felt it was needed.
Overall, I have to say the M-edge cover is very nice, and I think it really protects as well as dresses up the Kindle. 
Good luck!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I cannot speak highly enough of the executive Medge cover.  It was my only cover for a very long time.  The leather is good quality and smells wonderful.  Personally I had absolutely no problems with the slot you put the edge in.  I think it wears very well.  I did have some concerns about not having the extra protection for the screen and have had no problems along that line.  Having said that, I don't use a back pack, in fact am very careful about where and how I carry my K1.  The light is flawed, in my opinion -- or perhaps it is just because I have some eyesight issues.  The light is just not bright enough.  If that issue could be resolved, I would be very happy with the light, too.  

Have fun selecting your cover!


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Ruby said:


> Sorry, forgot to say in my other post that I put the whole thing into a Belkin Mini Laptop bag, that way nothing can get inside the cover to scratch the screen.
> Ruby


Ah, but then you need _two_ cases, something I would like to avoid, especially since the pad on the original case would seem to make it impossible for anything to get inside to scratch the screen. I don't know why other case makers didn't see the importance of this pad to protect the screen.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

bailey said:


> As far as the little 'pillow' in the original cover, my m-edge folds down pretty snug when closed. I'm sure something could get between the cover and the screen, but in my case I do not believe the original cover and that little pillow offers any more protection from something working its way in.


It seems to me the little pillow on the original cover makes it impossible for anything to get in to scratch the screen, as it is flush with the screen. If there is any space between the M-Edge cover and the screen, something could get in there. Is there any space?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pillow or not, I found the original cover useless. I really didn't think that padding actually offered any noticable extra protection. Plus, I was always dealing with the Kindle falling out of it. It was much more secure in the M-Edge.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I had the m-edge executive cover with the light.  I only had it a couple months before I sold it with my K1, but during that time it held up well.  

Tab - The tab wasn't in the way, I found that I used it like a handle.  Or you could fold it back out of the way.  I believe the earlier version of the m-edge cover had issues with the tab coming apart.  The latest version (which holds the light) has stitching around that tab so I don't think it had any issues with coming apart (at least I didn't have any problems)

Cushion -  I don't think it needs an extra pillow of cushion.  It closes flat against the K and I never worried about anything scratching the screen.

spine - the spine is a little wider than other covers to make room for the light.  Because of this you end up with a good sized ledge on the left hand side.  Some people like it to hold on to, some don't.  To me, it was one of those things that wasn't a big deal.

Light - functionally, the light isn't that great.  It isn't very bright and seems to dim after some usage.  When you bend it into position, it doesn't hold it's shape, it straightens up a bit.  Given all that, I still chose to use the eluminator instead of other book lights because of how conveniently it stored in the cover.  It was great how it was at your fingertips and still completely out of the way when not used.

I will probably get a m-edge for my K2.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

kim said:


> Cushion - I don't think it needs an extra pillow of cushion. It closes flat against the K and I never worried about anything scratching the screen.


One reviewer said there was a space (unlike the original) and that things could get in there - got me concerned, especially in my backpack. Maybe I'm being paranoid.



> spine - the spine is a little wider than other covers to make room for the light. Because of this you end up with a good sized ledge on the left hand side. Some people like it to hold on to, some don't. To me, it was one of those things that wasn't a big deal.


I'll have to try it. There are many different ways to hold it depending on cover.



> Light - functionally, the light isn't that great. It isn't very bright and seems to dim after some usage. When you bend it into position, it doesn't hold it's shape, it straightens up a bit. Given all that, I still chose to use the eluminator instead of other book lights because of how conveniently it stored in the cover. It was great how it was at your fingertips and still completely out of the way when not used.


In an email, a guy at M-Edge said they are out of stock of the light, are working on version two of light to be available for order in late March.

I think I will order the Executive M-Edge, since I'll have to try it out to see. I guess I can send it back if I don't like it. I'll order the light when v. 2 comes out...

Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Pillow or not, I found the original cover useless. I really didn't think that padding actually offered any noticable extra protection. Plus, I was always dealing with the Kindle falling out of it. It was much more secure in the M-Edge.


While I just ordered the M-Edge case, it wasn't because my Kindle was falling out of original. I just opened it, shook it as hard as I could (over the couch), but couldn't get it to fall out. Do they loosen up (maybe if taken in and out a lot)? Mine seems tight as can be...and it's 10 months old.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

skanter said:


> Does anyone think that the lack of the pillow-type pad that's on the original case causes any danger of the screen being scratched? I often put the K1 into my backpack which could have various gristly things in it - could they work their way into space between M-Edge cover and K1 screen?


Yes, it's possible some gristly thing (?!) could work its way into that space, but I think the same thing might happen in the other brands of covers too. I agree with what others in the thread have said--my M-edge exec. cover has been terrific, very solid and sturdy; however, if I carried it in a purse or backpack where there was a lot of small stuff banging around, I would enclose it in a sealable bag or sleeve. Partly out of worry for things working their way in next to the screen, and partly out of worry that one of the ports would be damaged.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Yes, it's possible some gristly thing (?!) could work its way into that space, but I think the same thing might happen in the other brands of covers too. I agree with what others in the thread have said--my M-edge exec. cover has been terrific, very solid and sturdy; however, if I carried it in a purse or backpack where there was a lot of small stuff banging around, I would enclose it in a sealable bag or sleeve. Partly out of worry for things working their way in next to the screen, and partly out of worry that one of the ports would be damaged.


I ordered the M-Edge, but IMHO the original cover's pad totally protects the screen, a feature I wish the 3rd-party makers would have included. I don't want to put the K1 and cover into _another_ bag! If the M-Edge doesn't fully protect, I'll send it back.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

M-Edge Executive leather cover (k1) came today! Here's review posted on review forum:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5116.msg106523.html#msg106523


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

skanter said:


> Ah, but then you need _two_ cases, something I would like to avoid, especially since the pad on the original case would seem to make it impossible for anything to get inside to scratch the screen. I don't know why other case makers didn't see the importance of this pad to protect the screen.


I don't know if you "need" 2 cases, but since I invested a fair bit of $ into my Kindles I want to protect them as much as possible. I do not find slipping the covered K into the Belkin bag an issue at all. If anything it gives me peace of mind, especially when I'm traveling.
Ruby


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ruby said:


> I don't know if you "need" 2 cases, but since I invested a fair bit of $ into my Kindles I want to protect them as much as possible. I do not find slipping the covered K into the Belkin bag an issue at all. If anything it gives me peace of mind, especially when I'm traveling.
> Ruby


Ruby, I agree wholeheartedly! I love the added protection a case (mine is Belkin, looking at a Borsa Bella also) gives my covered K2. No bother at all. I think of it as a double layer of protection!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> Ruby, I agree wholeheartedly! I love the added protection a case (mine is Belkin, looking at a Borsa Bella also) gives my covered K2. No bother at all. I think of it as a double layer of protection!


Thanks Gwen! The extra $10 that the Belkin Bags cost me is a drop in the bucket and well worth it to me. I've read too many "close call" snippets and I want my Kindles to last for years.........


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

I got the mEdge executive on Friday in marbled red. Love it. I think I do what "bailey" does and fold the cover back the whole way and tuck the tab back in the slot. Keeps my cover back without needing to hold it back. Works like a charm. I am anxiously waiting for the redesigned light to add to the case. There is a little loop of black elastic in the spine area that I assume is to help hold the light...time will tell. I ordered a Borsa Bella bag on Saturday and hope the case fits in okay. I am also getting an Oberon Roof of Heaven but really like the mEdge just fine. My "Dewey" does need a change of wardrobe.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Ruby said:


> I don't know if you "need" 2 cases, but since I invested a fair bit of $ into my Kindles I want to protect them as much as possible. I do not find slipping the covered K into the Belkin bag an issue at all. If anything it gives me peace of mind, especially when I'm traveling.
> Ruby


You have a point, and I might reconsider. Which Belkin bag are you referring to?


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Tippy said:


> The light is flawed, in my opinion -- or perhaps it is just because I have some eyesight issues. The light is just not bright enough. If that issue could be resolved, I would be very happy with the light, too.


M-Edge is coming out with a new light soon, but I don't know if it will be brighter or what improvements will be.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

dfwillia said:


> I am anxiously waiting for the redesigned light to add to the case. *There is a little loop of black elastic in the spine area that I assume is to help hold the light.*..time will tell.


Nope, that's for a pen. The light has a rectangular section that slips into a slot near the top of the cover - unless they totally redesign it.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't have my M-Edge yet but I'm looking forward to the fact that it has a spot built in for the wedge light to go


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I don't have my M-Edge yet but I'm looking forward to the fact that it has a spot built in for the wedge light to go


Here's a video of how it works:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBZxBykT3DM

This is the leather cover (smooth mocha) I have. Again, the light will be a new version, but I assume it will go in the case the same way.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

dfwillia, is your Dewey named after that lovely library kitty?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

skanter said:


> You have a point, and I might reconsider. Which Belkin bag are you referring to?


It's the plain neoprene Belkin that zips around and comes in a variety of colors-black, blue, pink. It is not quilted and has no carrying strap and runs about $10 at Target. They have several styles to choose from. I don't need the extra strap since I slip it into my backpack or large tote bag when traveling. Hope that helps!


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Ruby said:


> It's the plain neoprene Belkin that zips around and comes in a variety of colors-black, blue, pink. It is not quilted and has no carrying strap and runs about $10 at Target. They have several styles to choose from. I don't need the extra strap since I slip it into my backpack or large tote bag when traveling. Hope that helps!


Is it this one?:

Belkin Neoprene Sleeve Case for Amazon Kindle 2


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Ruby said:


> It's the plain neoprene Belkin that zips around and comes in a variety of colors-black, blue, pink. It is not quilted and has no carrying strap and runs about $10 at Target. They have several styles to choose from. I don't need the extra strap since I slip it into my backpack or large tote bag when traveling. Hope that helps!


I don't see any $10 Belkin cases at Target, only these:

http://www.target.com/gp/search/175-6002046-7023251?field-keywords=neoprene+belkin+case&url=index%3Dtarget&ref=sr_bx_1_1&x=0&y=0

Can you find a link to yours?

Thanks...


----------



## Dottiejk (Nov 10, 2008)

Any input on the M-Edge Executive cover versus the M-Edge Prodigy cover? I got the platform one and am returning it - don't like the over the top open and close and it just doesn't feel comfortable to me. I had the Executive for my Kindle 1 and loved it - but also have the Amazon cover for the Kindle 2 and like that a lot. But I want an M-Edge for when I travel 'cause the light fits in so nicely. Just can't decide between the hinged Prodigy or the Executive. Appreciate any opinions.

Dottie


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

skanter said:


> I don't see any $10 Belkin cases at Target, only these:
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/search/175-6002046-7023251?field-keywords=neoprene+belkin+case&url=index%3Dtarget&ref=sr_bx_1_1&x=0&y=0
> 
> ...


It might not be online - things that are only sold in a store are not online. These are sold in the stores, they are on display next to the little mini laptops.

They usually have a neoprene case for $12 and a quilted case with a strap for $19 (I think that's the price). They come in black, bright blue, and pink, depending on what's available in your store.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

kim said:


> It might not be online - things that are only sold in a store are not online. These are sold in the stores, they are on display next to the little mini laptops.
> 
> They usually have a neoprene case for $12 and a quilted case with a strap for $19 (I think that's the price). They come in black, bright blue, and pink, depending on what's available in your store.


OK, Thanks. Do they have Targets in NYC? Not sure...


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

skanter said:


> OK, Thanks. Do they have Targets in NYC? Not sure...


YEAH NYC,

the GREATEST city ever!

Eric


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

skanter said:


> I don't see any $10 Belkin cases at Target, only these:
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/search/175-6002046-7023251?field-keywords=neoprene+belkin+case&url=index%3Dtarget&ref=sr_bx_1_1&x=0&y=0
> 
> ...


I couldn't find the link either......I'm not crazy about Target's website at all. Not sure if Target is in the city, but should be close. I know there are pics of this bag in other threads too, I think Luvmy has the same pink one. I'll see if I can find it for you.

Edit to add link to thread on Belkin Bags: If you scroll down to Lily's and Luvmy's posts you'll see the plain bag I'm talking about.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2504.0.html


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know there are Target stores in midtown Manhattan!  My daughter and I were just there and I took a picture of a target storefront for my son - he LOVES Target!  BTW, he is seven!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> I know there are Target stores in midtown Manhattan! My daughter and I were just there and I took a picture of a target storefront for my son - he LOVES Target! BTW, he is seven!


When my daughter was little she loved Winn Dixie. And she had an adorable southern accent which gave Winn two sylables. Sorry this isn't on subject.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Ruby said:


> I couldn't find the link either......I'm not crazy about Target's website at all. Not sure if Target is in the city, but should be close. I know there are pics of this bag in other threads too, I think Luvmy has the same pink one. I'll see if I can find it for you.
> 
> Edit to add link to thread on Belkin Bags: If you scroll down to Lily's and Luvmy's posts you'll see the plain bag I'm talking about.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2504.0.html


This one?:


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

Dottiejk said:


> Any input on the M-Edge Executive cover versus the M-Edge Prodigy cover? I got the platform one and am returning it - don't like the over the top open and close and it just doesn't feel comfortable to me. I had the Executive for my Kindle 1 and loved it - but also have the Amazon cover for the Kindle 2 and like that a lot. But I want an M-Edge for when I travel 'cause the light fits in so nicely. Just can't decide between the hinged Prodigy or the Executive. Appreciate any opinions.
> 
> Dottie


I ordered the Jade Green Prodigy jacket. I believe if Amazon was going to go through all the trouble to design a hinge system for case's, it only makes sense to buy a jacket that utilizes the new system to it's potential. Haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

skanter said:


> OK, Thanks. Do they have Targets in NYC? Not sure...


There are quite a few Targets in NYC...
http://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/search_results.jsp?&mapType=standard&startAddress=new+york+city&startingLat=40.714583472622174&startingLong=-74.00708041194746&_requestid=22428715


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

skanter said:


> This one?:


yes, that is it. I have 2, pink for K1 and Blue for K2.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

I may have found the perfect case for K1 and M-edge cover:










Cheap, sealable, and you can read Kindle inside if in dirty environment. ZIPLOC! (And, I already have a box of 'em!)


----------

